# 5 S. Geryi In A 125g



## primetime3wise

here's a quick vid of my 5 geryi hanging out in their 125g. they have been doing pretty well. the only problems are the top one in the tank is a little too territorial, wants 1/2 the tank for himself, and the one last in the pecking order gets chased a lot out of the territories of the other 4.  it's only been 3+ weeks and they are doing better, though.

can someone embed this:


----------



## ArttyFish




----------



## BRUNER247

WHAT you can't house those together, what's wrong with you? Jk. Beautiful fish prime! I'm jealous.like the other fish with em, world map backdrop sweet too. Can't find anything to give ya hard time about.lol. Geryi look bada$$ with the racing stripe up the center. Thanks for sharing. That group will be hard to beat, if its even possible.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I will have to wait to get home to see them....but I am happy they are doing well.


----------



## primetime3wise

^^haha thanks bruner. once they settle all those other fish will be gone.

wish i had a 180g+ and they would be more active (and comfortable). doesn't seem to matter much the actual setup of the tank, they each battle for territory...ya have to think of it as how well they will TOLERATE each other.


----------



## marco

i like how you added other fish in with them to help spread aggression and they dont look to bad eather. nice big specimens also very nice


----------



## Da' Manster!

Effin' sweet, primetime!....Can't go wrong with a Geryi shoal!....Kick ass setup and fish you got there!..They both rock like an ANTHRAX concert!!!....


----------



## TJcali

Im typeless or (speechless)







very nice geryi shoal man


----------



## primetime3wise

thanks everyone


----------



## FEEFA

Looking sweet Prime! Hopefully these badboys will breed for ya


----------



## rhom15

those are some sick ass piranhas


----------



## BRUNER247

A few spawns would be cRaZy! You never know.


----------



## bomber

Zomg.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Looking good


----------



## Smoke

Cool group!


----------



## Moondemon

You've had some nice setups over the years, but i'm really liking this one !!

Very nice group of geryi.


----------



## primetime3wise

thanks again everyone....and yes, bruner, you never know...there;s always a chance of breeding if they tolerate each other long term.


----------



## BRUNER247

Do you know or have a idea how old these are? & should we start a 180gal fundraiser to get these guys comfortable?


----------



## primetime3wise

no idea whatsoever about their age...unfortunately they could be 5 years, could be 15.

i could possibly get a 180g on my own, but the reason i won't is because i will be moving again in a few months. they like a tall tank, so even a 220g might do them better when i do.

GG commented in a pm on how much better his group did in a 180g vs. 125g, which is why i want to upgrade before i try and breed.


----------



## r1dermon

custom plywood. get cutting now.

effing SWEET can't even begin to describe your stock right now.


----------



## I Can Mate

thats amazing . it would be cool for me just to have 1


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

I'm totally envious of that Geryi shoal... congrats!


----------



## primetime3wise

thanks. if you are unaware, i lost one after moving decor around in the tank...the others just fin and scale nipped one to death. now i have 3 in the 125g, and the most dominant one by himself in another tank. i'll be looking to hopefully add some more when i upgrade to a 180g+, and possibly add the dominant one back to the group.


----------



## His Majesty

LOVE this setup. very nice geryi shoal


----------



## philbert

u can send the nasty one to me if u want. lol looks good man.


----------



## primetime3wise

i got kind of tired looking at the one solo, so i tossed him back in just two days ago with the others. i heavily planted/decor'd the tank as yo allow for hiding spots and establishing territories.

they seem to be doing pretty well, this time around...very few fin nips or bites to the body. the first day the dominant one immediately took over his position of dominance, but even yesterday the fighting was minimal and he seemed to calm down some, not as much territorial aggression.

plus, well i'd like to give breeding them a shot
















i'm keeping a close eye on them, but the situation seems better than it was several weeks ago


----------



## jp80911

good to hear, what temp you keeping the tank at?


----------



## Xenon

Thats awesome! Can I add this to our download section!


----------



## primetime3wise

jp80911 said:


> Thats awesome! Can I add this to our download section!


sure, no problem.

i'd like to find someone i know who can lend me their HD camera or webcam so i can teally get a nice video showing how good looking these guys are.


----------



## Guest

Very nice fish


----------



## philbert

primetime3wise said:


> Thats awesome! Can I add this to our download section!


sure, no problem.

i'd like to find someone i know who can lend me their HD camera or webcam so i can teally get a nice video showing how good looking these guys are.
[/quote]

sounds like you need to visit gopro.com and get an HD hero or check amazon. they are redic.


----------



## primetime3wise

whoa those are sweet, but i'd just buy another geryi before i spend $300 on those


----------



## Xenon

Awesome thanks man!


----------



## dr7leaf

nice cohab... how often do you have to replace you silver dollars?


----------



## primetime3wise

dr7leaf said:


> nice cohab... how often do you have to replace you silver dollars?


they were just left over from what i had in the tank previously. one seems to go missing every few days, and i might even move the ones left to an empty 40g i have set up. i might toss in something like giant danios, as they probably have a better chance, and to add more life to the tank.


----------



## bob351

always wanted a geryi shoal, this isnt helping at all







beautiful tank and shoal


----------



## jp80911

won't there be more aggression towards each geryi if you remove those SD?


----------



## primetime3wise

^hard to say for sure. they do feed on scales and fins and that's what most of the earlier injuries were (esp. the one death). may just leave them in there and add some danios. they look so good, now, i'm hoping they are at a point of tolerating each other really well.


----------



## jp80911

if its working then don't change a thing, use the 40g to grow out more SD as dither if thats what helps to divert their attention from each other..


----------



## primetime3wise

that's not a bad idea, in the sense even larger silver dollars may just get nipped on scales and fins w/out suffering death, like small ones.


----------



## jp80911

yea and too small of a fish will be harder to catch (like giant danions) and they might go for easier meal (other geryi) instead.


----------



## dsl001

primetime3wise said:


> no idea whatsoever about their age...unfortunately they could be 5 years, could be 15.
> 
> i could possibly get a 180g on my own, but the reason i won't is because i will be moving again in a few months. they like a tall tank, so even a 220g might do them better when i do.
> 
> GG commented in a pm on how much better his group did in a 180g vs. 125g, which is why i want to upgrade before i try and breed.


At 9 inches, looks like they are fully grown (in captivity anyway). One of the nicest group in captivity for sure, congrad.


----------



## Guest




----------



## primetime3wise

thanks for the compliments, guys.

i'm starting to think it's not at all fair to the silver dollars in there. i wish the geryi were taking out the entire fish, but they are only feeding on the fins, scales, and sometimes chunks of the silver dollars' bodies. 3 or 4 of them are pretty messed up.

the group is doing really good, now. the fighting is minimal, and the dominant one has chilled out a lot...and that's even with turning the tank temp up to mess with it for breeding purposes. the two dominant ones looked like they were moving gravel around, so that got me excited for a little, but they have since stopped that behavior.

again, the top two take most of the tank, but they have really ceased in going after the other two. they are fairly active, as well, cruising their respective area.

i'm thinking that the amount of decor doesn't play much of a role in territorial aggression, compared to the total size of the tank. i had the tank mildly decor'd when i only had 3 together, and they were just about as territorial as they are, now, with 4 of them in a heavily planted/decor'd tank.


----------



## Smoke

That would be sweet if they spawn


----------



## bomber

PM me if they spawn...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

how are you gonna set up the 180gl ?

awsome shoal, keep it up i wouldnt be surprised if they breed


----------



## primetime3wise

i think they would be more calm and settled in a 180g...though i still like to set up breeding spots no matter what tank i have them in. i also would like to get one or two more before that happens. by breeding spots, i mean i just take a large chunk of the tank and surround it with fake plants and decor, and floating plants.

i'm messing with the temp and water changes, as we speak. i have it around 84 now, and over the next few weeks i am going to mess more with what got me success with natts and macs...temp bump, then water changes with cooler water, then letting it raise up again into the mid 80's.

i haven't seen them get more aggressive with the higher temps, which was unexpected. they don't seem much different that when i had it in the low 70's. that's ok for now, but i would look for more aggression if they wanted to breed.


----------



## dl88dl

Amazing shoal and good luck with your breeding project.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

Beautiful Geryi!!! I want some!!!


----------

